# Anyone used Cabela's Salt Striker Surf Rods?



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

I was thinking of getting one of the 11 ft Cabela's Salt Striker surf rods. Has anyone used one, and if so - how did it perform? I have the SS80 Salt Striker reel, and it's been pretty good to me, but I haven't read anything about the rods.


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*salt striker surf rod*

I have been looking at the same rod. Seems like its rated just right for mexican surf fishing. Did you ever buy the 11' salt striker? What did you think?


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*Has anyone ever tried one?*

Has anybody ever bought a salt striker surf rod 10' or longer? Ever talked to anyone that had one? The price seems right.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Its great to get a deal and all but generaly you get what you pay for... JAM


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Got to agree with JAM on that one..........


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The other day on the beach my buddy broke his in half with a simple otg and 4 oz. can you say piece o shizz?


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*that was a sea striker............*

silstar brand i believe. Not Cabelas.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hard turd or soft turd, A turd is a turd.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Nicely Put*

 Not an impressive rod either.


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*Nuff said*

Thanx- That's all I needed to know.


----------

